#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Time-out Gemert

## G.P.Fransen

Er is in de Time-out te Gemert een nieuwe zaal geopend welke compleet ingericht is door techno construct welke ook oa. de Zillion te Antwerpen heeft ontworpen (groot gedeelte dr van tenminste). k hoopte dat iemand hier wist wat dr precies hangt  :Smile:  of evt wat meer en duidelijkere pics  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm, deed Nils Berens niet het licht in deze discotheek ? 
Alleen, ik zie een Grand MA staan en Nils was altijd een voorvechter van de Regia van SGM. 

Errug zieke foto's gewoon... alleen die wand al....
Het word nu echt eens tijd dat ik ga kijken....

----------


## Lighting

Inderdaad in time out hangt een nieuwe lichtshow sinds 16 dec 

opsomming

mooi.



totaal 344 intelligente units!!!!

etc etc

dit alles aangestuurd door een Grand MA full size 2 nsp's op netwerk
alle kanalen bijna vol dus +4000 channels deze tafel is geprogged door: ik (zei de gek) en Arvid Buit

al dit licht draait op een truss constructie die volledig 3d roteerbaar is  de armen 8x en de panelen zijn volledig roteerbaar en bestuurbaar de middencircle is volledig te laten zakken tot 2.5 meter boven de dansvloer in de toekomst zullen er nog verschijdene nieuwe toevoegingen zijn aan deze zaal een paar nsp's extra sluit ik dan ook niet uit

meer films en of foto's: www.time-out.nl 

met gepaste trots

Nils Berens
Time Out lighting operator

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Mmm, deed Nils Berends niet het licht in deze discotheek ? 
> Alleen, ik zie een Grand MA staan en Nils was altijd een voorvechter van de Regia van SGM. 
> 
> Errug zieke foto's gewoon... alleen die wand al....
> Het word nu echt eens tijd dat ik ga kijken....



ja dat klopt maar aangezien de regia zijn ethernet nog niet draaiend heeft ,en ik geen zin heb om zo'n show op minimaal 3 regia's te draaien moesten en wilde we dus voor een andere tafel kiezen dus het is de GMA geworden

N.B. foto nr 11 is de andere zaal van time out dus ook die kan in het rijtje mee hier hangen 34 575 scan xt en 18 x giotto 1200 een 6 punts full color laser 12x magic effects shooters alles op truss aan takels 120 dimmer kringen op een regia 2048 waar binnen niet al te lange tijd ook een GMA full size zal komen te liggen

alweer met gepaste trots

 Nils Berens

----------


## AJB

Volgens mij vergeet je nog e.e.a grote vriend !

- Trusslampjes (colorchangers)
- colors dansblokken
- strobe-strings in trussing etc.

En ik vergeet uiteraard vast ook wel iets  :Smile: 

Bij opstart tafel in elk geval 459 fixtures...  :Smile: 

We hebben in elk geval een geweldig creatieve 4 weken gehad, met dit als resultaat... Tijdens de openingsceremonie (die live op de site komt binnenkort) ging ook nog een respectabele hoeveelheid pyro de lucht in, en werden o.a. acrobaten en dansers gevlogen in de bewegende spin.

Kom vooral eens langs om e.e.a. live te aanschouwen !

Nils en ik zullen absoluut de moeite nemen om e.e.a. te laten zien...


En voor deze set is geen andere mogelijkheid dan een GrandMA; er is maar 1 tafel die zo stabiel en vooruitstrevend is... Met deze mogelijkheden, zal je die ook moeten gebruiken... Dankzij de GrandMA heeft Nils vanaf moment 1 een strakke, heftige show kunnen weggeven... Echt gewoon alsof er al jaren gedraait werd... Doe dat maar op een andere computer.. 

grtz Arvid

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Da's een bakje met licht inderdaad, potjandrie! 

Maar heeft de MA voldoende functionaliteit om met zo'n matrix leuke dingen te doen? Niet aan gedacht om er nog een aparte matrixcontroller op te zetten, of kan jou grootmoeder dat ook?

PS AJB: ik dacht dat jij uit het noorden van het land kwam... kom je nu iedere keer helemaal naar beneden gereden en weer terug? pfff!  :Smile:

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> Da's een bakje met licht inderdaad, potjandrie! 
> 
> Maar heeft de MA voldoende functionaliteit om met zo'n matrix leuke dingen te doen? Niet aan gedacht om er nog een aparte matrixcontroller op te zetten, of kan jou grootmoeder dat ook?
> 
> PS AJB: ik dacht dat jij uit het noorden van het land kwam... kom je nu iedere keer helemaal naar beneden gereden en weer terug? pfff!



inderdaad natuurlijk heeft de GMA deze capaciteit inclusief bitmap aansturing wat er in een matrix erg stoer uit ziet

----------


## luc2366

erg origineel zijn die mannen van Techno Construct ook weer niet! Dit is "de zoveelste" copie van de Zillion-main hall (dus alweer zo'n 8-9 jaar oud?)

----------


## AJB

De GrandMA heeft een compleet matrix gericht gedeelte... Niet alleen qua bitmapping, maar ook de interne stage layout, die eenvoudig blokken, en cirkelvormige fixture volgordes kan maken. De Matrix was binnen 10 minuten runnend in de MA3D... Echt enorm goed gedaan... Ook groeping e.d. is eenvoudig en perfect. Het was een beetje programmeerwerk, maar Time-Out kan wel zeggen dat ze de vetste show hebben die ooit in een discotheek van de Benelux heeft gehangen...

grtz AJB

Ps Friesland rulez, en mijn auto doet het prima... (los van het feit dat Nils en zijn gezin me met open armen ontvangen als ik te moe ben oom te rijden  :Smile: )

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> erg origineel zijn die mannen van Techno Construct ook weer niet! Dit is "de zoveelste" copie van de Zillion-main hall (dus alweer zo'n 8-9 jaar oud?)



Jammer van de negatieve Note Luc, je weet toch dat jaloezie een achterhaald fenomeen is ? De huidige versie in Time-Out is vele malen vetter, en origineler dan je ooit gezien hebt. And never change a winning concept !

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Het staat misschien wel in het licht forum. Wat hang / staat / vliegt daar aan geluid.

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: voor die scanwall een ruime 10800 euro aan gasontladingslampen. Machtig mooi :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

Nou hoeft veel niet altijd mooi te zijn en in eerste instantie vind ik het niet echt mooi wat ik op de foto's zie.

Toch maar weer eens in de auto stappen en de Time Out koffie testen bij  Nils (en Arvid)en eens eens een live mening vormen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Een geluidsman die kan rekenen  :Smile:  WOW ! thats new for me  :Wink:  :P:P

Geluid = D&B, C4 (en nog meer spul) ofzo, + hoop versterkers (die grote lomp zware bakken die warm worden)

Verder wat van die apparaten waar glanzende schijfjes ingaan, en een Dayeq mixer...dbx systeemcontrolling... Verder vragen aan Merijn van Purple

grtz Arvid

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeMennooos_
> 
> Nou hoeft veel niet altijd mooi te zijn en in eerste instantie vind ik het niet echt mooi wat ik op de foto's zie.
> 
> Toch maar weer eens in de auto stappen en de Time Out koffie testen bij  Nils (en Arvid)en eens eens een live mening vormen.



SORRY maar, (mening) dit is echt heel mooi,stoer,etc etc 
de "koffie" staat trouwens voor alle collega's! klaar.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeMennooos_
> 
> Nou hoeft veel niet altijd mooi te zijn en in eerste instantie vind ik het niet echt mooi wat ik op de foto's zie.
> 
> Toch maar weer eens in de auto stappen en de Time Out koffie testen bij  Nils (en Arvid)en eens eens een live mening vormen.



Koffie is heerlijk (Douwe Egberts), en je bent natuurlijk welkom ! Deze foto's zijn niet gemaakt op de ideale momenten, check binnenkort het filmpje van de opening... staat snel op de site...

Je hebt mijn nummer, dus bel Nils of mij even voor een afspraak !

----------


## DeMennooos

Doe ik!
Eerst zien en dan de definitieve mening vormen  :Wink:

----------


## stekelvarke

ziet er knap uit!
Wat ik me steeds afvraag, er wordt hier toch gebruik gemaakt van een hele hoop lichtjes en dit wordt allemaal bestuurd door 1 GMA. terwijl er op grote live shows evenveel of minder licht hangt en dit wordt aangestuurd door 2-3 en soms 4 consoles. (niet dat de GMA en Nils diet niet zouden aankunnen om zo een hoeveelheid aan te sturen)

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> ziet er knap uit!
> Wat ik me steeds afvraag, er wordt hier toch gebruik gemaakt van een hele hoop lichtjes en dit wordt allemaal bestuurd door 1 GMA. terwijl er op grote live shows evenveel of minder licht hangt en dit wordt aangestuurd door 2-3 en soms 4 consoles. (niet dat de GMA en Nils diet niet zouden aankunnen om zo een hoeveelheid aan te sturen)



het magische woord in dit hele verhaal is programming time ik heb voor de aanvang 4 weken met arvid in de 3d studio van time out zitten progge dus ik heb aan twee handen ruim voldoende al heb ik soms mijn (sinds 10 jaar) neus weer eens nodig

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> ziet er knap uit!
> Wat ik me steeds afvraag, er wordt hier toch gebruik gemaakt van een hele hoop lichtjes en dit wordt allemaal bestuurd door 1 GMA. terwijl er op grote live shows evenveel of minder licht hangt en dit wordt aangestuurd door 2-3 en soms 4 consoles. (niet dat de GMA en Nils diet niet zouden aankunnen om zo een hoeveelheid aan te sturen)



Dat heeft te maken met flexibiliteit en complexiteit.
Producties waar meerdere desks liggen zijn meestal opgesplitst in bv intelli, conventioneel, video, TVkeylight en eventueel nog apart stage / floor.
Eerst en vooral om alles overzichtelijk te houden en ten tweede ook als soort van backup.
Intelli vraagt bv een heel andere aanpak dan conventioneel wat bewerkingen voor een operator betreft. 
Keylight voor TV zal je bv altijd op een aparte desk zien omdat hier andere personen dit gaan bepalen en direct acces een noodzaak is.

Ook een rol speelt het feit dat je bij een hoop fixtures je teveel parameters gelijktijdig update, en  dat wil bij heel wat tafels mis lopen. 
Dit is bv het geval bij mediaservers waar pixelmapping etc wordt toegepast.  Vertragingen in de DMX-output etc... 

Dat is in het kort een beetje de reden.

----------


## Banned

dit is toch geen nieuwe constructie ??? gewoon de oude inventaris van Zillion ??

Die constructie is toch met de openbare verkoop verkocht ?

----------


## rene.derksen

Al heel veel gehoord over deze zaal, onder ander dat er zoon 300 koppen en 150 scans kwam te hangen, maar dat is dus niet helemaal correct. En is de zaal nou zoals het "gerucht" ging gebouwd door Bouw Audio? (heb het ook maar gehoord) Verder ziet het natuurlijk super vet uit!! (op de foto's  :Wink: )

Ik weet niet, ik zie onder die scan wall nog een krachtverdeling staan, een paar bakken en gaffa?! Geen tijd gehad om het op te ruimen, of is dit een podium? Het stoort me niet echt maar het roept gewon even die vraag op  :Wink:  ik kom graag is een keer kijken in ons dorpscafe [:P]

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> dit is toch geen nieuwe constructie ??? gewoon de oude inventaris van Zillion ??
> 
> Die constructie is toch met de openbare verkoop verkocht ?



de constructie is volledig nieuw en speciaal voor time out gebouwd, hij is ook ruim 2.5 meter groter als de spin in de zillion, om nog maar niet te praten over de snelheid deze spin is ruim 3x zo snel als die uit de zillion .(en ik kan het weten)

met vriendelijke groet 

Nils Berens
time out operator
ex zillion operator

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Al heel veel gehoord over deze zaal, onder ander dat er zoon 300 koppen en 150 scans kwam te hangen, maar dat is dus niet helemaal correct. En is de zaal nou zoals het "gerucht" ging gebouwd door Bouw Audio? (heb het ook maar gehoord) Verder ziet het natuurlijk super vet uit!! (op de foto's )
> 
> Ik weet niet, ik zie onder die scan wall nog een krachtverdeling staan, een paar bakken en gaffa?! Geen tijd gehad om het op te ruimen, of is dit een podium? Het stoort me niet echt maar het roept gewon even die vraag op  ik kom graag is een keer kijken in ons dorpscafe [:P]



klopt de krachtverdeling was nog niet af op het moment van de foto die bakken dat noemt men nou pyro. de krachtverdeling en 16 scans waren de enige dingen die niet af waren

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lighting_
> 40x color spot wash (spooklights)



voor ik het vergeet
wat wordt er bedoeld met "spooklights"?

----------


## Lighting

voor ik het vergeet
wat wordt er bedoeld met "spooklights"?

[/quote]
truss verlichting lampjes om je truss van een kleurtje te voorzien

----------


## Baszza91

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Een geluidsman die kan rekenen  WOW ! thats new for me  :P:P
> 
> Geluid = D&B, C4 (en nog meer spul) ofzo, + hoop versterkers (die grote lomp zware bakken die warm worden)
> 
> Verder wat van die apparaten waar glanzende schijfjes ingaan, en een Dayeq mixer...dbx systeemcontrolling... Verder vragen aan Merijn van Purple
> 
> grtz Arvid



Hallo,

Ik moet wel lachen, ik neem aan dat u mij voor geluidsman aanziet. Tja, ik vind licht en geluid en video erug leuk. Maar voor mij is er maar geld en ruimte voor een, en dat is licht :Smile: .

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Beste Nils,

Gefeliciteerd met deze super set. Stiekem een beetje jaloers hoor.
Ook Arvid complimenten voor dit prima staaltje werk.
Ik kom in januari even een rondje maken in het Brabantse met mijn werkgever van Dieka.
We zijn erg benieuwd naar al grote ontwikkelingen daar in het zuiden. Volgens mij is de concurentie moordend (Time Out - Jinx - Zenith - Paladium, ect)Wie houdt het er het langste vol?

Ik hoop dat deze harde concurentie ook in Twente komt, kunnen we weer lekker veel lampjes kopen, haha.

Groetjes,
Gerrit

----------


## ronny

om nu te  zeggen dat het niet het ontwerp van de zillion is, is ook weer feiten ontkennen.  ondanks de minimale verschillen is dit gewoon de zillion opnieuw, punt uit! 

Weet nu echt niet wat je zo echt verschillend er aan vind?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Banned

hoezo slechte ogen het lijkt verdommes sprekend op het oude interieur van Zillion. 

bij de openbare verkoop is de hele constructie verkocht.

weet slleen niet aan wie ! 

Nu ik dit zag ging er een lampje branden, vandaar.

Mss heeft die ontwerper het wel terrug gekocht en opgeslagen !

Ziet er inderdaad netjes uit hoor maar zo nieuw is die constructie niet gewoon een kopie van zillion ! 

Dus erg origineel is het niet ! 

Maar ziet er wel goed uit dat vondt ik ook van de zillion.

Je krijgt toch weer die nostalgie terug van die tijd !

Weet Verstreaten hiervan het is toch immers zijn idee ?

----------


## innerlife

Het was een fantastisch weekend Nils!

Groeten ramon
Time-out operator (discotheek Hot)

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> hoezo slechte ogen het lijkt verdommes sprekend op het oude interieur van Zillion. 
> 
> bij de openbare verkoop is de hele constructie verkocht.
> 
> weet slleen niet aan wie ! 
> 
> Nu ik dit zag ging er een lampje branden, vandaar.
> ...



als oud lj van de zillion:

het is niet de oude constructie van de zillion maar wel een gelijke in een aantal opzichten het basis ontwerp is hetzelfde echter niet gemaakt nog bedacht nog ontworpen door frank verstreaten dit design ligt volledig bij een licht technisch instalatie en ontwikkelings buro uit het buitenland daarnaast is het zo dat het interieur in geen enkel opzicht met uitzondering van de spin en matrix lijkt op de zillion  
ik vind en vond dat je de orginaliteit niet zou moeten zoeken in de constructie maar in het licht design het ontwerp van de spin qua licht lijkt niet op dat van de zillion met als enig raakvlak dat er erg veel licht in verwerkt is
ik heb dit dan ook erg zorgvuldig ontworpen.

de installatie uit de zillion is verkocht aan een discotheek uit spanje die inmiddels failliet is en die spin ligt op de schroothoop 

maar zoals arvid al gezegd heeft never change a winning team (of dit zo is zal de toekomst uitwijzen)

met vriendelijke groet

Nils Berens
Lighting operator time out gemert

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> om nu te  zeggen dat het niet het ontwerp van de zillion is, is ook weer feiten ontkennen.  ondanks de minimale verschillen is dit gewoon de zillion opnieuw, punt uit! 
> 
> Weet nu echt niet wat je zo echt verschillend er aan vind?
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Zillion hing vol Martin, hier hangt vooral Robe.

greetz Tuur

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> Beste Nils,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met deze super set. Stiekem een beetje jaloers hoor.
> Ook Arvid complimenten voor dit prima staaltje werk.
> Ik kom in januari even een rondje maken in het Brabantse met mijn werkgever van Dieka.
> We zijn erg benieuwd naar al grote ontwikkelingen daar in het zuiden. Volgens mij is de concurentie moordend (Time Out - Jinx - Zenith - Paladium, ect)Wie houdt het er het langste vol?
> 
> ...



met liefde en plezier zal ik proberen de concurentie naar twente te brengen hahaha
ik ben er zelf ook erg trots op alleen al omdat ik er erg veel tijd en moeite in gestoken heb bedankt voor je vriendelijke woord nils

en zoals gezegd staat de "koffie " voor collega's op zaterdag altijd klaar

----------


## innerlife

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> hoezo slechte ogen het lijkt verdommes sprekend op het oude interieur van Zillion. 
> 
> bij de openbare verkoop is de hele constructie verkocht.
> 
> weet slleen niet aan wie ! 
> 
> Nu ik dit zag ging er een lampje branden, vandaar.
> ...



intrieur matig heeft time-out niks weg van de zillion! zillion en time out verschillen echt wel van elkaar. En wat nils zei over de spin, daar heeft hij idd gelijk in!
ik ben zelf ook bij de openbare verkoop geweest van de zillion, en ook bij de kijk dag in de zillion zelf.
En dat gene wat ze verkochte was allemaal afgetrapt materiaal. 

BTW ZILLION IS HISTORY

----------


## Banned

ik had het niet over het interrieur maar over de constructie !

Die vindt ik niet origineel meer hoor maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het niks vindt.

Vindt het er super eruit zien en voor mij nostalgie !

Wekt mij weer het zillion gevoel op waar alleen de brabo's over kunnen meepraten !

Die sfeer en creativiteit die daar geweest is kan niemand evenaren !

Zillion is en was magic !

----------


## badboyscrew

Als eerste Gefeliciteerd Nils met de grote verbouwing ziet er indruk wekkend uit en jouw kennend zal het ook goed bediend worden.

Dat gezever op dat het op de zillion lijkt 99,9% van de lichtplannen lijkt wel op iets anders gewild of ongewild er is immers al veel bedacht. En uiteindelijk gaat het er niet om wat er hangt en hoeveel maar wat je er mee doet!!!

Maar Nils probeer ook wel eens op de koffie te komen als ie maar beter is als in het Hilton.....

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp opgeschoond, graag zo schoon houden [:I]

slotje gaat er morgen weer af

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Onderwerp opgeschoond, graag zo schoon houden [:I]



met liefde en plezier.

----------


## B-there

He Nils, Arvid.

Proficiat! met het resultaat. Het ziet er zeer netjes uit moet ik zeggen.
Ik ben al een tijdje niet meer in Gemert geweest.. Zo te zien wordt het weer eens tijd.
Ik kom het snel eens bekijken.

He, is er toevallig ook nog wat veranderd aan de live hal?


Gr

Bart

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:He, is er toevallig ook nog wat veranderd aan de live hal?



Het betreft hier de live hal. (Als ik me niet vergis ..)

Arvid, ik bel je binnenkort nog ff want wil het ook welles live aanschouwen. Afgelopen zaterdag trok ik 't niet meer mee te gaan .. (maar 't was wel lache in Oosterhout!)

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Het betreft hier de live hal. (Als ik me niet vergis ..)



Oke, maar bij Time out hebben ze toch ook een zaal waar bandjes kunnen spelen? Of hebben ze de grote dance zaal ook live zaal gemaakt?

Gr

Bart

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

bandjes stonden eerst in deze Hi/Tech area, dus die zaal is niet meer.......

----------


## innerlife

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Het betreft hier de live hal. (Als ik me niet vergis ..)
> ...



De concert zaal van time-out is nu de nieuwe main area!

----------


## Roeltej

Ben der al ff niet meer geweest, mijn time-out verslaafde ex-vriendin doet het nu bijna een jaar met een barman daar...

maar zal binnenkort weleens komen kijken, verhalen en fotos beloven best veel  :Smile:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hmz, als jullie daar weken hebben zitten proggen, hebben jullie vast wel meer leuke foto's voor ons? de handel met werklicht aan? Altijd leuk, dan zien we wat meer details...

Verder echt super, en ik ga er zeker eens kijken!

----------


## AJB

Programmeren hebben we gedaan in onze eigen 3D studio, dus foto's zijn er niet echt. Maar ze komen ongetwijfeld nog.


grtz Arvid
GrandMA Operator Time-Out

----------


## Lighting

het is inderdaad zo dat ze concertzaal nu de main area geworden is in de hot zullen ze de style blijven draaien die ze daar altijd gedraait hebben in de nieuwe zaal gaan ze alleen maar gast dj's neerzetten dit wil dus zeggen dat er dus voorlopig geen bandjes meer komen maar niemand weet wat de toekomst brengen zal

met vriendelijke groet

Nils Berens
Time Out Grand MA operator

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zillion..Zillion! is meer de Kokorico! en da's geen schande! alleen hebben ze daar 2 enigma's voor alles en hier een GMA....die laat me raden van Wytec af komt, en die ik waarschijnlijk eerder heb bediend in de Efteling....ben je wel een beetje zuinig op mijn liefje? 

Jammer van de bandjes in de time-out, maar ga zeker eens afzakken naar gemert, ziet er zeker niet mis uit..

----------


## R. den Ridder

ander vraagje...hoe is dit in nederland beoordeeld qua veiligheid...vind die belgische constructies altijd erg...ahem....exotisch..

----------


## luc2366

1/@AJB: ik ben helemaal niet jaloers. Ik loop al lang genoeg in het wereldje rond (en heb lang genoeg in de Zillion gewerkt) om het allemaal al eens gezien te hebben...
Maar ja, als je zelf ergens bij betrokken bent kan je moeilijk(er) tegen kritiek

2/@lighting: het is niet de snelheid vd spin die ertoe doet maar de creativiteit vd operators

3/@ Mephisto: idd, nostalgie - waar is de tijd en daarbij aansluitend:
  @innerlife: zillion will always be a legend, time-out is just  
another copy

MAAR copie of niet, het blijft voor leken een indrukwekkend gebeuren EN ik woon maar op anderhalf uurtje rijden, dus nodig me gerust eens uit mannen!   :Big Grin:

----------


## LichtNichtje

Wat ik me afvraag is, hoe zit dit hier met de stroomverdeling?
Hebben jullie zo een goede leverancier dat jullie alles van de "stekker" krijgen, of hebben jullie ook een paar aggregaatjes bollen?

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> Wat ik me afvraag is, hoe zit dit hier met de stroomverdeling?
> Hebben jullie zo een goede leverancier dat jullie alles van de "stekker" krijgen, of hebben jullie ook een paar aggregaatjes bollen?



een aggregaat was voldoende de verlichting draait op een 450 kva

----------


## Lighting

het blijft een indrukwekkend gebeuren EN ik woon maar op anderhalf uurtje rijden, dus nodig me gerust eens uit mannen!   :Big Grin: 

[/quote]

gelooof dat ik alle " collega's" al uitgenodigd had????

----------


## Lighting

[quote]_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
die laat me raden van Wytec af komt, en die ik waarschijnlijk eerder heb bediend in de Efteling....ben je wel een beetje zuinig op mijn liefje? 

helaas deze is nieuw gekocht en niet bij wytec duss het is niet jou maar mijn liefje hahahahaha

kom zeker een keer langs de "koffie" staat klaar

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lighting_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> ...



Huh? Waarom niet gewoon aan Essent vragen of ze het lijntje wat op kunnen schroeven?

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:
> Huh? Waarom niet gewoon aan Essent vragen of ze het lijntje wat op kunnen schroeven?



omdat dat het goedkoopste is omdat je dan alleen betaalt als je het nodig hebt

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lighting_
> 
> het blijft een indrukwekkend gebeuren EN ik woon maar op anderhalf uurtje rijden, dus nodig me gerust eens uit mannen!







> citaat:
> gelooof dat ik alle " collega's" al uitgenodigd had????



hou ik jullie aan! [8D]
hoe lang vooraf moet ik verwittigen?

----------


## ralph

W@egens chronisch tijdgebrek: iemand in de gelegenheid om wat betere foto's te plaatsen?...tzt natuurlijk, geen haast eerst konijn eten met zn allen!

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> W@egens chronisch tijdgebrek: iemand in de gelegenheid om wat betere foto's te plaatsen?...tzt natuurlijk, geen haast eerst konijn eten met zn allen!



er staan altijd foto's online www.time-out.nl
wil je extra foto's dan mail je me even dan komt dat asap goed 

met vriendelijke groet

Nils Berens
Time Out Grand MA Operator

----------


## fl@x

Nou Arvid, complimenten voor jou en collega, ziet er heel indrukwekkend uit. Ik denk dat we onze afspraak maar eens naar Gemert moeten verzetten. Wil dit wel graag met eigen ogen aanschouwen..

Greetz Sander

----------


## AJB

Heey Sander !; natuurlijk man, bel me snel en kom langs ! 

grandMA is meer lievelingsspeeltje, Nils en ik hebben allebei al een liefje dat veel hendiger/leuker is, dan een apparaat  :Wink:  Efteling spullen staan zeker niet in Time-Out, en welke van de twee grandMA's bedoel je ?  :Wink: 

grtz Arvid

----------


## rene.derksen

kunnen die poten nou ook zakken of niet?!

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> kunnen die poten nou ook zakken of niet?!



ja die poten kunnen ook zakken alleen moeten de zuigers nog geinstalleerd worden, maar zo bieden we elke week weer wat nieuws.

Nils Berens
Time Out Grand MA operator

----------


## rene.derksen

Gisteren weer eens wezen kijken. Ik hoef geloof ik niet te zeggen dat het weer mooi was. Wel vindt ik die muur van ventilators wel heel vet met dat confetti systeem ervoor. Verder viel me nog op dat van elke blinder maar de helft gewerkt heeft. Zal denk ik komende tijd nog wel aangesloten worden?

Verder viel me nog op dat er wat kroonsteentjes gebruikt werden voor de 230 van de 575 scans aan de buitenring, waarbij de aarde afgeknipt is. Ben zelf geen electricien, maar meestal wordt er vrij negatief op dat soort werk gereageerd. Hoe zit dat in dit geval? of is het iets tijdelijks.

Enne, zou iemand misschien nog wat leuke cijfers kunnen noemen  :Smile:  Zoals stroomverbruik, diverse belastingen, massa's en dat soort leuke cijfers  :Stick Out Tongue:  Die zullen allemaal ongetwijfeld hoog zijn.

----------


## masterblaster

Ja ziet er zeker vet uit jammer alleen dat ik zo'n end weg woon en dat ik geen eigen vervoer heb anders had ik het zeker komen aanschouwen.

Trouwens vraagje hoe oud zijn jullie want ik ben op het moment nog 17 maar kan al wel op een pearl een hog en ook al een beetje op grand ma werken.
Enige probleem is niemand laat een 17 jarige achter een tafel staan en dat is frustrerend.
Zo kan ik natuurlijk nooit mijn skills ontwikkelen.
Wil namelijk wel eens weten hoe lang ik nog heb om op mijn positie als operator te komen.

Want eerlijk is eerlijk ik zie zowel in discotheken alswel evenementen nooit een ouwe zak achter zo'n tafel staan.

In ieder geval mijn complimenten, en zodra ik mijn reibewijs heb zal ik wel een keer komen kijken.

greetz,

----------


## pepijn de hoop

> Trouwens vraagje hoe oud zijn jullie want ik ben op het moment nog 17 maar kan al wel op een pearl een hog en ook al een beetje op grand ma werken.
> Enige probleem is niemand laat een 17 jarige achter een tafel staan en dat is frustrerend.
> Wil namelijk wel eens weten hoe lang ik nog heb om op mijn positie als operator te komen.
> 
> Want eerlijk is eerlijk ik zie zowel in discotheken alswel evenementen nooit een ouwe zak achter zo'n tafel staan.



Ik ben zelf net 2,5 uur 18 en sta nu een klein jaar agter de pearl van plaza di christo(apeldoorn)
Ik denk dat het meer geluk is en mensen die je kennen en aan bevelen.
Zo ben ik er ook terecht gekomen.
maar je zal natuurlijk altijd kunnen soliciteren bij de dichtsbijzijnde discotheek...
probleem echter als 17 jarige mag je oficeel geen nacht uren draaien.. en bovendien meeste discotheken zijn zelf 18 + en laten onder de 18 niemand  binen dus ook jou niet...
Het is in elk geval geluk wat je moet hebben en gevoel voor de muziek anders zul je nooit zover komen, een tafel kennen is wat anders dan lightjockey zijn..

----------


## masterblaster

> Ik ben zelf net 2,5 uur 18 en sta nu een klein jaar agter de pearl van plaza di christo(apeldoorn)
> Ik denk dat het meer geluk is en mensen die je kennen en aan bevelen.
> Zo ben ik er ook terecht gekomen.
> maar je zal natuurlijk altijd kunnen soliciteren bij de dichtsbijzijnde discotheek...
> probleem echter als 17 jarige mag je oficeel geen nacht uren draaien.. en bovendien meeste discotheken zijn zelf 18 + en laten onder de 18 niemand binen dus ook jou niet...
> Het is in elk geval geluk wat je moet hebben en gevoel voor de muziek anders zul je nooit zover komen, een tafel kennen is wat anders dan lightjockey zijn..



Dat snap ik allemaal wel maar zal toch wel eerst een paar keer moeten kunnen oefenen want je bent niet per direct een goede light jockey dat kan gewoon simpelweg niet, en dat van die nacht uren en niet binnenkomen zal denk ik wel meevallen want ik ben toch al in veel verschillende clubs geweest ook al verschillende waar je 21 voor moest wezen en daar kwam ik zonder problemen binnen.

En dat van de wetgeving zou ik niet weten maar toch werk ik vaak door tot in de late kleine uurtjes.

Maar iig bedankt

----------


## Lighting

> Gisteren weer eens wezen kijken. Ik hoef geloof ik niet te zeggen dat het weer mooi was. Wel vindt ik die muur van ventilators wel heel vet met dat confetti systeem ervoor. Verder viel me nog op dat van elke blinder maar de helft gewerkt heeft. Zal denk ik komende tijd nog wel aangesloten worden?
> 
> 
> 
> Enne, zou iemand misschien nog wat leuke cijfers kunnen noemen  Zoals stroomverbruik, diverse belastingen, massa's en dat soort leuke cijfers  Die zullen allemaal ongetwijfeld hoog zijn.



de fans zijn inderdaad erg vet dimmer city heeft nu 80 channels en nog 100 te kort vandaar dat nog niet alle dimmers zijn aangesloten 

+350 moving 
100 colors
350 amp per phase
23 ton totaal gewicht

Ik zie je snel weer 

Nils Berens Time Out Grand MA Operator

----------


## rene.derksen

En dat van die kroonsteentjes?:

_Verder viel me nog op dat er wat kroonsteentjes gebruikt werden voor de 230 van de 575 scans aan de buitenring, waarbij de aarde afgeknipt is. Ben zelf geen electricien, maar meestal wordt er vrij negatief op dat soort werk gereageerd. Hoe zit dat in dit geval? of is het iets tijdelijks?_

----------


## Lighting

> En dat van die kroonsteentjes?:
> 
> _Verder viel me nog op dat er wat kroonsteentjes gebruikt werden voor de 230 van de 575 scans aan de buitenring, waarbij de aarde afgeknipt is. Ben zelf geen electricien, maar meestal wordt er vrij negatief op dat soort werk gereageerd. Hoe zit dat in dit geval? of is het iets tijdelijks?_



Ik heb vandaag even kontant gehad met de tech(ik ben zelf ook geen electricien) en volgens hem is de constructie centraal geaard dit is gedaan om in de kabel goot van de armen ruimte te besparen het was niet mogelijk om dit aantal lampen allemaal van een aarding te voorzien.(er ligt 15km kabel totaal)kan me voorstellen dat dan die aardingskabels erg veel uitmaken daarnaast is dit volledig volgens de voorschriften ik moest hier even kontakt voor opnemen ik wist het zelf ook niet vandaar het verlate antwoord

hoop verder dat je genoten hebt,

met vriendelijke groet

Nils A Berens

Time Out Grand MA operator

----------


## Lighting

> Ja ziet er zeker vet uit jammer alleen dat ik zo'n end weg woon en dat ik geen eigen vervoer heb anders had ik het zeker komen aanschouwen.
> 
> Trouwens vraagje hoe oud zijn jullie want ik ben op het moment nog 17 maar kan al wel op een pearl een hog en ook al een beetje op grand ma werken.
> Enige probleem is niemand laat een 17 jarige achter een tafel staan en dat is frustrerend.
> Zo kan ik natuurlijk nooit mijn skills ontwikkelen.
> Wil namelijk wel eens weten hoe lang ik nog heb om op mijn positie als operator te komen.
> 
> Want eerlijk is eerlijk ik zie zowel in discotheken alswel evenementen nooit een ouwe zak achter zo'n tafel staan.
> 
> ...



denk niet dat je leeftijd een probleem is als er iemand aangenomen word in time out is leeftijd een onderdeel maar zeker niet de hoofddeel hoe iemand achter een desk staat en wat hij daar laat zien is veel belangerijker hoelang je nodig hebt,ligt aan het feit hoever je bent en waar je wil komen ik ken persoonlijk een aantal jongens die niet heel veel ouder zijn als jij en het al erg ver geschopt hebben in de " lichtwereld"
ik ben zelf 31

met vriendelijke groet

Nils Berens 

Time Out Grand MA Operator

----------


## masterblaster

oo joh 31 dan heb ik nog even de tijd.
Maar goed ik ken eerlijk gezegd ook niemand in het discotheken circuit.
En om nou te gaan solliciteren bij AMIGOS in dordrecht zie ook niet helemaal zitten.
Ben eerlijk gezegd ook meer naam aan het opbouwen in de evenementen wereld.
Maar het lijkt me gewoon heel leuk werk.
vooral bij discotheken die alleen in het weekend open zijn dan kan je de rest van de week weer lekker nieuwe dingen uitproberen met je apparatuur klunzen

----------


## rene.derksen

@ Lighting,

Maakt niet uit dat het antwoord "verlaat" is, had het zelf nog nooit eerder gezien, en _meestal_ word er nogal schrikkerig over gedaan, omdat zoiets gevaar zou kunnen opleveren. Maargoed allang bedankt voor het navragen  :Wink:  En ik zal is kijken wanneer ik weer eens lang kan komen. Wellicht een keer overdag? :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## johannesV

***** WAT een bak licht, kmoet daar toch eens een kijkje gaan nemen denk ik!  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

Joh Masterblaster,


Leeftijd is niet zozeer belangrijk, ervaring wel. Als je nog geen enkele kennis hebt, is een zaal als de Sub niet bepaald een "opstap" locatie. Je zult echt moeten beginnen in je plaatselijke disco, met 4 scans en wat parren. Niets mis mee ! Zo zijn we allemaal binnen ons eigen gebied ooit begon op klein schaal (ik zelf bij een PA bedrijf helpen boxen slepen  :Smile: )...(voor de mensen die me kennen; ik sta er zelf ook nog steeds verbaasd van  :EEK!:  )

----------


## @ndrew

t mag wat kosten :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

blijkbaar, als je al geld hebt voor 2 maal GrandMA Full-size...
Hebben discotheken het dan zo goed te doen bij onze noorderburen? In België begint het discotheekbezoek wat af te nemen, heb ik gehoord van een eigenaar....

----------


## R. den Ridder

Investeren is overleven he...alle kleinere tenten draaien slecht, en alleen de tenten die innoveren blijven draaien...zie bijv. Highstreet, bezoek loopt daar als overal wat terug, maar ze knallen wel een sloot technobeams en een halve nieuwe PA in de main room, na 2 jaar geleden een complete zaal geopend te hebben naast de main room..op dit moment door een goede visie en het investeren de enige tent die nog 3 dagen open is in de noorderkempen.

----------


## Lazy

> een halve nieuwe PA in de main room, .



Dat werd eens tijd dat die oude SA kasten vervangen werden. Ik weet niet of het geluid al met de kerst vernieuwd was maar ik vond het zwaar beroerd klinken... Met name als je net buiten de dansvloer stond. Gigantisch veel laag en te weinig hoog... Midden op de dansvloer weet ik niet want het was zo druk dat ik niet veel verder dan de bar gekomen ben!!! :Smile:

----------


## R. den Ridder

juist...ik en velen hadden het er  met kerst juist over dat de E24 kasten een een waardige vervanger voor de blueboxen waren...vond het geluid er eindelijk na 10 jaar lekker klinken..... toch iets moois he..dat subjectieve van geluid..

----------


## Lighting

> blijkbaar, als je al geld hebt voor 2 maal GrandMA Full-size...
> Hebben discotheken het dan zo goed te doen bij onze noorderburen? In België begint het discotheekbezoek wat af te nemen, heb ik gehoord van een eigenaar....



we hebben het vanaf de kerst al heel erg druk(en darrvoor ook helemaal niks te klagen) dus van slappe tijden niks te merken en ja als je in zo'n discotheek staat is daar dus geld voor. het is natuurlijk ook een investering die zich terug verdient ,gratis 3d software waardoor je kunt progge zonder de lampen te strarten met een hot waar al 60 koppen hangen loont dit de moeite om maar niet over een sub te beginnen waar +350 koppen hangen

met vriendelijke groet 

Nils Berens Time Out Grand MA Operator

----------


## Sjörske

Ik ben gisteren in de time out geweest en ik moet zeggen dat het er erg gelikt uit ziet. De spin is inderdaad erg snel en met de scan wall worden al erg leuke dingen gedaan. Ik moet alleen zeggen dat er wel erg veel rook werd gebruikt. Je zag af en toe bijna niks, maar dat kan ook met de muziekstijl te maken hebben. Hardstyle is toch niet zo mijn ding. Is in die zaal altijd dezelfde muziekstijl of veranderd dit elke avond?

Groeten,

Sjors

----------


## Lighting

> Ik ben gisteren in de time out geweest en ik moet zeggen dat het er erg gelikt uit ziet. De spin is inderdaad erg snel en met de scan wall worden al erg leuke dingen gedaan. Ik moet alleen zeggen dat er wel erg veel rook werd gebruikt. Je zag af en toe bijna niks, maar dat kan ook met de muziekstijl te maken hebben. Hardstyle is toch niet zo mijn ding. Is in die zaal altijd dezelfde muziekstijl of veranderd dit elke avond?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Sjors



die verandert geregeld maar de hoofdmoot zal toch wel de hardere stijlen zijn maar bv. eind jan ron vd beuken dus ook andere stijlen komen aan bod

@smoke:ben nog op mijn hazers aan het w88 de rook van boven is bedoeld als effect en dat doet het zo te horen, maar dat mag dan ook wel als je 4x 1.5kw smokemachines op 200 m2 hangt!!!!

@speed spin:wat jij gezien hebt is nog niet de helft mail speed 45% panels speed 50% niet dat het sneller moet maar het kan wel :Wink: 

thx 4 the compliment

met vriendelijke groet,

Nils Berens 

Time out Grand MA Operator

----------


## rene.derksen

Die scans telt 108 lampen, zelf geteld :Cool:   En volgens mij allemaal apart dmx adres, aangezien het een matrix is. Maargoed. En in gemert een treinstation :Confused:   dat zie ik gelukkig nog niet gebeuren :Smile:   Vindt het wel een mooi dorpje lekker rustig over het algemeen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Maarrem Time out, misschien dat ik dit weekend nog is langs kom. Wat staat er zoal nog op het verlanglijstje wat nog erbij komt?! 

Ik zou het wel mooi vinden om daar is een keer gewoon te mogen spelen :EEK!:   (hint, hint  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## axs

Topic terug geopend...

Maar dit topic zal zeer streng gemoderated worden!
Postings zonder inhoud, welles-nietes spelletjes of het dan al of niet een kopie is van de zillion/cocorico/... gaan allemaal zonder verwitting de prullenbak in.

Dank voor het begrip

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heys, 
Is het misschien mogelijk om een foto te zien waar gewoon het werklicht aan is? Dit lijkt mij persoonlijk ook heel interessant. Verder ziet het er super uit daar!

----------


## Lighting

die foto met al die witte bundels is met het werklicht aan......zal komend weekend eens kijken of ik dat geregeld krijg 

Nils Berens
Grand MA operator

----------


## rene.derksen

Als we toch bezig zijn met vragen naar foto's zou ik wel fotos van de bouw van de zaal willen zien. Want daar is een hoop gebeurd al die bekabeling, ik zag dat de truss ook terplekke is gelast enz. Zijn daar foto's van?!

----------


## Bruder

Was nogal onder de indruk van de lichtinstallatie in de nieuwe zaal in time-out! Complimenten!!

Na wat geneus op internet kwam ik per toeval in dit forum terecht en nu vroeg ik met het volgende af: 
Worden de signalen van de mengtafel via draadloos ethernet verzonden naar de spin en wordt vanaf daar alles via dmx verder gestuurd? Of wordt iedere lamp draadloos aangestuurd? als dit al kan?!? Met mijn redelijk technische hts achtergrond weet ik dat je bijvoordbeeld 230 volt gemakkelijk met een sleepcontact kunt overbrengen, maar dmx lijkt me daar al minder geschikt voor?!? 
(echter, 9 jaar geleden in de Zillion...bestond er toen al draadloos LAN?)
En ik neem aan dat alle bewegingen van de trussen met hydromotoren gebeurd? Worden die dan ook via de mengtafel via dmx aangestuurd, of is dit een apart systeem wat dit regelt?

Grtz Ruud, een leek op lichtgebied  :Confused:

----------


## rene.derksen

Volgens mij kan die spin maar een X aantal keer links om, evenals rechtsom, dus denk dat het gewoon "hard" is bekabeld. Moeten een beetje flexibele kabels wel tegen kunnen als die gewoon door het hard van de spin gaan.

Gister was ik ook van plan te gaan nadat ik klaar was in de eendracht, helaas zat het vol  :Frown:

----------


## Bruder

Als ie niet onbeperkt rond kan, dan is een vaste bekabeling inderdaad mogelijk... Ik dacht alleen gelezen te hebben dat ie onbeperkt rond kon in alle richtingen..
Time-Out vol? Ik ben er de afgelopen maand 2 keer geweest, en beide keren was het niet echt super druk, sterker nog, de bovenetages in de zalen waren zelfs gesloten...
Ik las pas dat Time-Out een vergunning had voor 4000 personen, echter mijn neef die er lang geleden gewerkt heeft, vertelde mij dat er wel eens rond de 7000 binnen zijn geweest, in de eerste jaren. Weet iemand hoeveel personen er binnen mogen in de Time-Out? 

Ciao!
Ruud

----------


## Dave C

Alst is zoals in kokorico is de spin beperkt in toertjes, in kokorico draaien de kabels x aantal draaien mee. Denk dat die ook weleens vervangen worden, kweet nie na hoeveel torsingen die kabels slijtage beginne te vertonen.
De panelen werken op dezelde manier. Voor de rest servo controllers/plc hardware op zolder voor de boel te doen draaien. Bij mijn weten worden die dingen aangestuurd door appart programma, allsinds toch in versuz/kokorico. 


Voor de rest mooie plaatjes alvast in timeout. Kom binnekort is kijken hoe de lightshow op live muziek dan post ik wel full review  :Smile: 

Greetz
Dave

----------


## Lighting

> Was nogal onder de indruk van de lichtinstallatie in de nieuwe zaal in time-out! Complimenten!!
> 
> Na wat geneus op internet kwam ik per toeval in dit forum terecht en nu vroeg ik met het volgende af: 
> Worden de signalen van de mengtafel via draadloos ethernet verzonden naar de spin en wordt vanaf daar alles via dmx verder gestuurd? Of wordt iedere lamp draadloos aangestuurd? als dit al kan?!? Met mijn redelijk technische hts achtergrond weet ik dat je bijvoordbeeld 230 volt gemakkelijk met een sleepcontact kunt overbrengen, maar dmx lijkt me daar al minder geschikt voor?!? 
> (echter, 9 jaar geleden in de Zillion...bestond er toen al draadloos LAN?)
> En ik neem aan dat alle bewegingen van de trussen met hydromotoren gebeurd? Worden die dan ook via de mengtafel via dmx aangestuurd, of is dit een apart systeem wat dit regelt?
> 
> Grtz Ruud, een leek op lichtgebied



Om het even uit te leggen:

Allles is hard bekabeld, vanaf de GMA lan naar nsp's, vanaf nsp's naar boosters, van boosters naar lampen in totaal 25 lijnen dmx 
de spin draait een toer (lees: 1) alle bewegingen worden aangestuurd door servo motoren
dus geen sleepcontacten
geen WLAN
geen dmx op de spin sturing

Nils Berens
Time Out GMA operator

----------


## Lighting

> Ik las pas dat Time-Out een vergunning had voor 4000 personen, echter mijn neef die er lang geleden gewerkt heeft, vertelde mij dat er wel eens rond de 7000 binnen zijn geweest, in de eerste jaren. Weet iemand hoeveel personen er binnen mogen in de Time-Out? 
> 
> Ciao!
> Ruud



Time Out heeft een vergunning voor 5000 personen.

Nils Berens
Time Out GMA operator

----------


## Lighting

> Als we toch bezig zijn met vragen naar foto's zou ik wel fotos van de bouw van de zaal willen zien. Want daar is een hoop gebeurd al die bekabeling, ik zag dat de truss ook terplekke is gelast enz. Zijn daar foto's van?!



Met uitzondering van een stuk prefap is alles in time out ter plaatsen gemaakt dus laswerk bekabeling etc etc hier zijn zover ik weet geen foto's van 

Nils Berens 
Time Out GMA operator

----------


## Bruder

Maar de spin doet zijn hele rondje automatisch?
Of kun je ook zelf bewegingen aansturen dmv een pc ofzo?
Omdat ik zag dat op bepaalde momenten bijvoorbeeld de panelen naar binnen gericht waren met de blinders aan?
Zit dit dan allemaal in het programma?

Grtz Ruud

----------


## Dave C

Das een combinatie van hydrolica en servo motoren bruder.
Dacht ergens gelezen te hebben dat Niels zei dat de hydrolica in de armen
nog geplaatst moest worden.

De controller kan de positie van de servo motoren inlezen, een paar standen programeren kan dus perfect. Naast de feedback ook nog wat eindeloop beveiligings contacten her en der en draaien die handel  :Smile: 

Vraagje voor Niels: zit in timeout de hydrolica van de armen mee op de pc die de servos aanstuurt? Of is dit appart/manueel zoals in kokorico? Lijkt me fijner om snel standen te kunnen oproepen.

Kheb nogwel ergens fotos van kokorico van de draaias/kabels waar de gehele spin aanhangt, maar misch is het beter dat Niels en paar fototjes neemt op de zolder van timeout indien hij dat wenst. Zo zien we ook is hoe het daar zit, misch nieuwe/andere technieken toegepast.

Greetz
Dave

----------


## Lighting

> Maar de spin doet zijn hele rondje automatisch?
> Of kun je ook zelf bewegingen aansturen dmv een pc ofzo?
> Omdat ik zag dat op bepaalde momenten bijvoorbeeld de panelen naar binnen gericht waren met de blinders aan?
> Zit dit dan allemaal in het programma?
> 
> Grtz Ruud



Spin:nee ook daar moet je instellen, snelheid, de grote van de beweging, en waar en hoelang hij moet stoppen dit zijn allemaal instelbare parameters

panelen,blinders:nee alle lampen, spin, fans, panelen, confettie, bubbels, rook zijn volledig gescheiden, dit om het onderandere overzichtelijk te houden, dit is met zo'n show geen overbodige luxe 

Nils Berens 
Time Out GMA operator

----------


## Lighting

Vraagje voor Niels: zit in timeout de hydrolica van de armen mee op de pc die de servos aanstuurt? Of is dit appart/manueel zoals in kokorico? Lijkt me fijner om snel standen te kunnen oproepen.

Kheb nogwel ergens fotos van kokorico van de draaias/kabels waar de gehele spin aanhangt, maar misch is het beter dat Niels en paar fototjes neemt op de zolder van timeout indien hij dat wenst. Zo zien we ook is hoe het daar zit, misch nieuwe/andere technieken toegepast.

Greetz
Dave[/quote]

nee de zuigers zijn nog niet geplaatst,en ja de technieken zijn volledig anders als in de kokorico de constructie is het zelfde maar de hardware is anders kokorico is nog uitgerust met de oudere motoren .de motoren in time out zijn beter instelbaar en sneller (hoewijl ik dit bijna nooit gebruik) traag is over het algemeen mooier met zo'n constructie.

@foto's:de foto's die time out naar buiten brengt staan op www.time-out.nl 

Nils Berens 
Time Out GMA operator

----------


## axs

Aangezien er tegenwoordig op dit forum in zowat elk subforum wel een vermelding valt naar de time-out en het aantal vragen - om te blijven vragen - toch maar eens een slotje (en dan spreek ik nog niet over de diverse terechte/onterechte vergelijkingen met andere discoteken). Begint al zwaar commercieel te ruiken namelijk... en laat dat nu niet de bedoeling zijn. 

Indien er nog verdere vragen zijn kan je deze mailen naar de desbetreffende personen. Ben er zeker van dat ze jullie wel te woord zullen staan. Moest het zulke leuke en vernieuwende informatie zijn, dan hoor ik dat graag en posten we hier wel bij.

----------

